# Spring Colors?



## bowhuntr (Jan 30, 2011)

I did some searching to no avail. So heres my question. Are all spring colors universal between manufacturers? Are they the same as snowmobiles? Is there a chart that tells me which are strongest and weakest?

Thanks guys.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Here ya go.. And no all manufacturers spring colors are not the same.. http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/view.php?pg=kawasakiclutchspringchart


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

there's also this generalization list

*Secondary Spring Rundown* 
Maroon (Lighter than stock. Not the same as the maroon primary) 
Black (Almost same as stock) 
Almond (Good for 27'' and lighter 28'') 
Green (Good for heavier 27'' and all 28" ) 
Lime green(Good for heavier 28'' and maybe 29.5") 
Red (Perfect for 29.5'' and the lighter 30") 
Yellow (Good on only 30'' or larger most aggressive tires)


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

J2 is right each manufacturers color means it's own thing, the colors do not coordinate across brands. The list steve posted are EPI springs


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

How do you tell between a maroon primary, and maroon secondary?


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

by the size the primary is a smaller diameter than the secondary also shorter


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

sloboy said:


> by the size the primary is a smaller diameter than the secondary also shorter


Exactly. Here is a shot of a stock set from a Brute. The larger is the one secondary.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

Can somebody explain the primary springs like phree did in post #3?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

For a brute? These are for a brute mind you.... They will be different for a Polaris, and you cant really just swap out springs on the popo like you can the brute...

There should be a primary list like that somewhere in the kawi how-to section as well.


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

I dont have one to compare it too, so shorter and diameter size doesnt help me much...lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

The Secondary springs are about as big around as a koozie.... just a little longer.. At least 5" + 

Primary spring is going to be about as big around as I dunno, 1.5" dia. if I had to guess. And a lot shorter...


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks Polaris, now i know which i have


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

no prob... I was sittin here at my desk thinking.... what could I compare a secondary spring too.... haha... And there's a koozie sittin in front of my monitor :bigok:


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

That was a perfect description


----------



## Easley B (Feb 2, 2011)

Got a question wat epi springs do I need for 31 laws on a brute


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Not saying anyone is wrong....but on the 800 Polaris and the Brutes the primary springs are interchangeable. I have tried a few of them myself. The secondary colors are basically the same. The Primarys are close as well. They have tons of them.
Check out this link..


http://erlandsonperformance.com/mm5...GY&Store_Code=EPI&Category_Code=atvpolsprings


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Easley B said:


> Got a question wat epi springs do I need for 31 laws on a brute


how about, go look in the kawi section at one of the kabillion threads we have stickied at the top.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Boot, The secondary colors arnt even close to the same???

For Sp800

White	
Gold	
Orange	
Blue	
Red	
Purple	
Brite Green	
White 
Pink

For brute, in same order

Yellow	
Red	
Blue	
Lime Green	
Green 
Almond	
Black
Maroon

And that was my point, that if someone says hey i got a brute runnin 29's what springs.. blah blah blah and we say Red, and someone with a PoPo has the same issue, Red is not neccisarily the spring for him/her.


----------



## Easley B (Feb 2, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> how about, go look in the kawi section at one of the kabillion threads we have stickied at the top.


Thanks man I'm new at this


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Easley B said:


> Thanks man I'm new at this


I know. Not being harsh.. but thats WHY we have a thread sticked up top in kawi, that has links to a lot of clutch/spring related threads based on what info you are looking for.


----------

